# Insurance for Haunted Trail? Do you Recommend it?



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello All!

First, let me introduce myself to the forum. I represent a haunt based out of a rural town in Tennessee. In the past years we have run our haunt inside a venue that was rented annually. For 2014 our plans include moving the haunt from the inside location and making a "haunted trail" on some land that I recently acquired. Thus giving us more time to prepare and having more room to work with. This will have the ability to be a semi-permanent setup. 

The above steps to my question, does anyone use a form of insurance with their haunted trail? If so can you recommend any factors to me. In the previous, the only insurance we used was the liability of the venue. Can a waiver cover us in the case that an accident occur? 

Thanks in advance and best of luck in the upcoming season! 
Brandon G.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, I carry extra insurance on a yard display. If guests are going to interact with anything on my property, I will have it insured against injury. 

Waivers can be beaten in court. Even if they are the type that you require each guest to sign right before they go into the haunt.


----------



## HauntMasterVA (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello Brandon. Yes. You want to be insured. You need to be insured. Talk to Ken Donat. He specializes in special event insurance for haunts. Here is the link. http://www.donatinsurance.com/ 
He is a great guy and he has insured a ton of haunts across the country. He can give you the best recommendations for what you need to protect yourself and your haunt.
Best of luck for a great season!


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Man, I carry extra insurance on a yard display. If guests are going to interact with anything on my property, I will have it insured against injury.
> 
> Waivers can be beaten in court. Even if they are the type that you require each guest to sign right before they go into the haunt.


Thanks for the reply and advice! This was my fear with waivers.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

HauntMasterVA said:


> Hello Brandon. Yes. You want to be insured. You need to be insured. Talk to Ken Donat. He specializes in special event insurance for haunts. Here is the link. http://www.donatinsurance.com/
> He is a great guy and he has insured a ton of haunts across the country. He can give you the best recommendations for what you need to protect yourself and your haunt.
> Best of luck for a great season!


Hello! Thank you for the information! I will have to give him a contact in the future. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*My suggestion to you is that you can never have enough insurance coverage. It's always when you think you have enough that you don't. In this day and age where everone is sue happy, you want to safeguard yourself and your family and property as well.

Even for a minor scratch people will be seeked out by who knows what to tell them they need to sue you for everything they can get! Take the advice given to you from those who have commented on this, and are in the know. When you are interacting with people and allowing them to come onto your property, then yes.....get that insurance, and as much as you can afford!

Make sure you're are covered!
*_


----------

